# Foggy morning success! Geese, Cranes & Ducks



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Being on the "X" in the fog makes all the difference in the world! Had three great shoots this morning including one goose hunt that turned into a crane beat down. Still have some openings this Fri-Sun for anyone interested.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Dec 31st is now booked. Still have goose hunt available Fri Dec 30th and Duck or Goose hunt available Jan 1st.


----------

